# Apple Cider Doughnuts



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 9, 2006)

Apple cider doughnuts are a favorite treat in Virginia this time of year. Here is one recipe.

MMM!







[Edited on 9-9-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Ivan (Sep 9, 2006)

They must have an interesting taste with the apple cider added. Sounds good to me. Alas, none that I know of in Wisconsin and I don't have time to make the effort.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 9, 2006)

The Apple Hut in Beloit makes cider donuts during apple season. We get some almost every Saturday. Another reason I need to get you over here Ivan. I've tried so many recipes Andrew and they all have been lacking but I will give this one a try. Thank you for posting.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 9, 2006)

I just ate 2 pieces of frybread and feel like a total glutton!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> The Apple Hut in Beloit makes cider donuts during apple season. We get some almost every Saturday. Another reason I need to get you over here Ivan.



Cool. I'll have to see what day I have off next week. Maybe we can find a day when we can visit.


----------



## Washington2001 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh Yummy!, The recipe looks great!


----------

